# MTV Casting Call - I'm Happy to be Fat



## truelife145 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Ana and I am casting for MTV's True Life upcoming episode, "I'm happy to be fat". We are looking for any MALES age 18 - 28 who are happy, fat, and proud of their size. We are also interested in any male gainers out there. It has been brought to our attention that there is a whole world of people out there who think that fat is sexy and we would love to find a guy who feels sexy with his size.

Anyone interested can email me at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wanted to mention that Conrad did give his OK for this to be posted, incase any of you were concerned.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 17, 2007)

I would, but I'm a pansy


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 18, 2007)

Signed, sealed and delivered. here's hoping!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 20, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Signed, sealed and delivered. here's hoping!



Hopes dashed. (shrug) They're real sticklers on the age.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 23, 2007)

Where the feck is the MTV show for fat WOMEN. See...another shining example of how its ok for MEN to be fat.


----------



## MrFarx (Sep 23, 2007)

I would be extremely wary of any exposition on BHM / BBW by the media, they tend to twist the context of things to suit the ideals of our culture. (the advertisers?) So be careful what you wish for. 

Also Lisa, I would have to disagree about it " being o.k. for men to be fat ".
I have been overweight (sometimes enormously) all of my life and more often than not I've been subjected to the disdain of folks because of my size. 
Perhaps it is more accurate to say that it's somewhat more acceptable in the eyes of our society for a man to be fat, but still not completely acceptable.


----------



## MassiveMike (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Where the feck is the MTV show for fat WOMEN. See...another shining example of how its ok for MEN to be fat.



Hi Lisa, just a quick note on this one. My understanding from another site they posted on is that they have found like 3 women they will follow already. Finding a guy willing to do it is proving more challenging I guess.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Where the feck is the MTV show for fat WOMEN. See...another shining example of how its ok for MEN to be fat.



I believe they already have at least one woman.. a girl I know was involved in this program.

(Sorry Mike, just saw your post!  )


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Where the feck is the MTV show for fat WOMEN. See...another shining example of how its ok for MEN to be fat.



what's her face aeiry stone (sp?) is going to be in or was on one of the episodes, she said before, so it's not just guys

btw, Lisa, I LOVE YOU!!! :wubu:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 23, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> what's her face aeiry stone (sp?) is going to be in or was on one of the episodes, she said before, so it's not just guys
> 
> btw, Lisa, I LOVE YOU!!! :wubu:




and your daughter... she come to my house and she kick my dog. WHY SHE KICK MY DOG?!
lmao


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Where the feck is the MTV show for fat WOMEN. See...another shining example of how its ok for MEN to be fat.









not sure why, but this made me think of you


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 23, 2007)

MrFarx said:


> I would be extremely wary of any exposition on BHM / BBW by the media, they tend to twist the context of things to suit the ideals of our culture. (the advertisers?) So be careful what you wish for.



Oh, yeah.  Remember "Sex2K"? They couldn't get enough dirt on the furry fandom to fill and hour, so they jammed "crush films" in with it.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 24, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Oh, yeah.  Remember "Sex2K"? They couldn't get enough dirt on the furry fandom to fill and hour, so they jammed "crush films" in with it.



i LOVED sex2k. my mom and i used to sit up and watch it.. haha. she was in total shock the entire time. it was a+.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 24, 2007)

Ivy said:


> i LOVED sex2k. my mom and i used to sit up and watch it.. haha. she was in total shock the entire time. it was a+.



I give it a C-, myself. If you can't find enough sex in the furry fandom to fill an hour, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 24, 2007)

id try out but im not big enough. im only 190lbs.


----------



## Forrest (Sep 24, 2007)

She sent me a message on MySpace. She found my page and thinks I would be a good person for the showing since I am fat (260) and gaining (to 300, maybe more). I don't want to go on though. I may post my reason why, that I wrote someone. It is really long though.


----------



## Aeiry Stone (Sep 24, 2007)

They did find a guy for this show, my boyfriend. He and I were filmed to be on this episode, but then they got extremely demanding, and for a 15 minute segment on the show, they wanted to film us 2x a week for around 4-6 hours each time for a month...and this was after the fact that they had a good 3 hours of footage of us.

By the way, THERE IS NO FORM OF PAYMENT FOR YOUR SERVICES TO BE ON THIS SHOW!!!!

MTV's REVENUE in 2006 - OVER SIX BILLION DOLLARS

It's DEFINITELY NOT worth the aggravation and inconvenience to be on TV for 15 minutes. 

This is why my boyfriend and I dropped out of this 'project'.

Any questions drop me a line I'll be more than happy to elaborate on more details.


----------



## Aeiry Stone (Sep 24, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> what's her face aeiry stone (sp?) is going to be in or was on one of the episodes, she said before, so it's not just guys
> 
> btw, Lisa, I LOVE YOU!!! :wubu:



I HAVE A FACE!!! LOL


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 24, 2007)

...or you can e-mail me for more information about how much this thing sucks THE GENERAL and AEIRY ARE GETTIN' UPSET!!!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, Aeriy, General. Sorry things didn't go well.

(The corporate media = epic fail.)

-Qit


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Sep 30, 2007)

Aeiry Stone said:


> They did find a guy for this show, my boyfriend. He and I were filmed to be on this episode, but then they got extremely demanding, and for a 15 minute segment on the show, they wanted to film us 2x a week for around 4-6 hours each time for a month...and this was after the fact that they had a good 3 hours of footage of us.
> 
> By the way, THERE IS NO FORM OF PAYMENT FOR YOUR SERVICES TO BE ON THIS SHOW!!!!




That is so typical for reality tv. I'm not even sure how its legal. Btw, why does the media love contacting the dimensions forum? I've been here about six months and I've already seen three messages from people claiming to be from a major network.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 30, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> id try out but im not big enough. im only 190lbs.



OMG I am sure that is plenty fat for MTV standards.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2007)

we are lab rats.



... wheres the cheese?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Oct 2, 2007)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> That is so typical for reality tv. I'm not even sure how its legal. Btw, why does the media love contacting the dimensions forum? I've been here about six months and I've already seen three messages from people claiming to be from a major network.


 


It's "legal" because they hide their show under the label of being a "DOCUMENTARY SHOW" instead of "REALITY SHOW". Basically MTV whored out a little company, paid them a flat rate to do six shows, and they used the money to pay for equipment and producers and all that kind of stuff, and they have no money to pay the people they are filming. I don't blame the small company, my beef is with MTV and their billions of dollars.


----------

